
Ask HN: What is your favorite crypto coin and why? - mkbkn
I was (am ?) huge fan of bitcoin in 2012. Somehow lost touch and forgot about it. Now in 2017, there are many crypto coins promising revolutionary change in the world. Which one you trust has the potential? Which one excites you?
======
divskill
Bitcoin - Ethereum - Monero - Litecoin Those are my primary focus for
longevity.

~~~
mkbkn
Could you explain your views regarding Monero and Litecoin.

